# Oxygen Sensors



## Anonymous (Jul 2, 2007)

Hello,
I am new to the board and I was wondering if anyone knew where to sell or if anyone here buys oxygen sensors. I have a couple hundred of them. Thank you very much.


----------



## blueduck (Jul 8, 2007)

you ship them to me at 83539 zip code and i will give you 25 cents each for them, or open them up and send the ceramic chunk and the connector end and the copper wire and i might be willing to increase the price per for the effort, but if I have to process them i can not pay much per unit...

William


----------



## aflacglobal (Jul 9, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Blue duck. 
I'm the Aflac duck. lol
Do you do this for a living or just a hobbie. Sounds like you know what you are doing. See you around.

Ralph


----------



## Noxx (Jul 9, 2007)

aflacglobal said:


> I'm the Aflac duck. lol



OMG, you're a duck that says MEOW ? :lol:


----------



## aflacglobal (Jul 9, 2007)

I take it you never heard of the Plata-Pussycat. 
Half duck-Half cat.

Meow-Quack.


----------



## Noxx (Jul 9, 2007)

Haha, nice one :lol:


----------



## blueduck (Jul 9, 2007)

Actually i am just stating out, kinda sorta.... but i know what the big outfits are paying if you have several thousand pieces, clean, and shipped to their dock.... at least ive been reading a little and i have worked a wrecking yard a little on and off for 19 years though mostly on lsemi- truck wrecks and such not as a salvager.

I have had an interest in recovering metals out of things for quite a while and have like other folks several buckets of this, that, and other things sitting waiting and needing extra to actually make it worthwhile to "mill it out".

I live in the middle of Idaho, where there is a long history of gold mines and silver mines and moonshiner mines..... but with all this scrap lieing around i thought it might be easier to actually mine it out of used products first before i go hardrockin..... or placerin.

And thanx for the welcome, like i sed ive been kickin the tires and readin here and you folks seem to know a little bit about chemistry and a few other things too.... hopefully i wont get into big trouble cause ive been reading about the processes and going slow to start.... and catfish emailed me his excel spreadsheet yesterday so i have a jumping in point to look at already to print out.

blueduck is one of the last free radicals, but not the last nor the most radical [used to co-host an international radio show on the truthradio network]

William
Central Idaho


----------



## aflacglobal (Jul 9, 2007)

That blue duck :idea: 

hopefully i wont get into big trouble cause ive been reading about the processes and going slow to start

Hey, we were all newbies at one time. Hell i still am. 
You should fit in just fine.

Ralph


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 9, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Blue Duck,

Do you what types of precious metals and quantities are in the O2 sensors?

Steve


----------



## blueduck (Jul 9, 2007)

I am not sure the quantity as of yet, very little as the part is small, but both Pt and Pd are there, with copper on the wire and the end connector piece can be either Pt or Au plated for the heat it takes.... robably depends upon manufacturer.

The whole thing is in a ceramic capsule and the best way to get at the inside i understand is to bake it and dip it in cold water and if it dont break on contact then bake it again. which of course will get spendy depending upon the manner a person approaches that procedure..... one of those things that a person spends awhile getting enough pieces in a bucket and the spends an afternoon doing the prep work maybe several times, ergo not a lot of folks willing to take on the O2 sensors.... I aint sure ow the big outfits do it, i spect maybe they have a few undocumented workers doing the work for pennies on the hour..... or college students slaving away until something better comes along... or a really neat can opener to get into the middle of the thing.

hope that might help some.... I think the makers of O2 sensors are as tight lipped about what they contain for metal as they are of the cats so no one really knows unless they strike out after them.

And thanx again for the welcome, I hope to be able to make this a pertinent part of my family's life for the next how many ever months, be able to pull out enough dollars to keep beans on the table, and stay home more with the kids while they are young and appreciate having dad around...... I grew up on a farm and my dad was always around somewhere most of the time, since i live in a samll town, i am either out and about or in the house with the kids.... prefer to be home though.... and i dont have to make a lot at it, just pay me enough to keep going and move a few dollars thru the account so my wife is happy!!

William
Central Idaho


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 10, 2007)

I usually just peel the metal away with cutters in the slot, and then break off the insides. You will have to roast off the carbon just like catalytic converter guts. I haven't processed any yet either, I am still accumulating them for later. It seems like they are just plated on the inside and out of the ceramic, like it would be easier to seperate the layer than with cats.
I have mechanics that save them for me, and have access to a junk yard that I can collect as many as I want off the cars, they just care about the cats. I also bring them tons of metal to add weight to the cars so they don't mind.


----------



## aflacglobal (Jul 10, 2007)

I hope to be able to make this a pertinent part of my family's life for the next how many ever months, be able to pull out enough dollars to keep beans on the table, and stay home more with the kids while they are young and appreciate having dad around...... I grew up on a farm and my dad was always around somewhere most of the time, since i live in a samll town, i am either out and about or in the house with the kids.... prefer to be home though.... and i dont have to make a lot at it, just pay me enough to keep going and move a few dollars thru the account so my wife is happy!! 

:wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: 

10 oz Platinim $13,380

10 oz gold $6,380 

10 oz silver $128

The time spent with your family when your old and look back on it.

Priceless.


----------

